# Multiple sclerosis



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm almost convinced that's what I really have is multiple sclerosis based on the physical symptoms I suffer from. I had a brain mri a year ago which came back normal. However, multiple sclerosis doesn't always show on an mri. Lumbar puncture (spinal tap) is a more accurate test to diagnose multiple sclerosis which I haven't had. What made me think of making this thread is the symptoms I have in this moment. Electric shocks that start from the lower back then travels to my feet. The same sensation occurs between my shoulders and arms. When I stand up my legs can barely keep up with holding my weight. Nausea, brain electric shocks and zaps accompanied with the feeling that I'm about to cry, go insane or have a nervous breakdown. And the list goes on. Adding to that all the dp symptoms that manifest themselves, cognitively and physically.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I would be very surprised if you had MS. Not that it's super uncommon, but brain plaque and lesions are a pretty standard feature, and for those to be missing, well, it's unlikely. The spinal tap is only really to confirm, in most instances. From what I can gather, your symptoms, while obviously quite severe, are part and parcel of DPDR. I can barely stand up, my motor skills, coordination, balance, cognitive ability, all of it is majorly compromised. But I know it's hard to believe that all that can be caused by something relatively harmless. It took me a very long time to accept and believe that, and to stop going to doctors. The thing is, our symptoms are strong and the sensations and anxiety we feel are so bad, we convince ourselves that something really bad is happening, even if that may not be the case. Hang in there man.


----------

